# My New Toy



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

can't believe it took me so long to get a MP3 player. my wife and son hooked me up for my b-day. finally get to go thru all the songs everyone here suggested. i dumped 109 on it so far. 


venom
acid bath
lamb of god


aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## shortybighead (Aug 3, 2007)

nice congrats on that i love gettin new electronics!!!!!!!!just got myself a blackberry pda phone


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

Cannibal Corpse? Download Kyuss's song Green Machine...stoner metal.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Cannibal Corpse? Download Kyuss's song Green Machine...stoner metal.





oooo, cannibal..... nice. i will start a new list. then later i head to frostwire.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

What kind of player did you get?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

sansa m200 by sandisk


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 3, 2007)

you're already loving it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2007)

i forget who it was, but this Lamb of God is the SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you my friend.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 4, 2007)

Avenged Sevenfold:
Betrayed
Trashed & Scattered
M.I.A. <-----The shit best if your high, killer if sober, fun to play on guitar
Beast and the Harlot
All A7X songs pwn

Guns N' Roses:
Sweet Child O' Mine

Anthrax

Motorhead

Pantera

Lamb of God

Metallica

Black Sabeth

If you like some punk -some greenday and blink 182 songs are ok


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 5, 2007)

LoG is awesome....my personal fav is Ashes of The Wake...but As The Palaces Burn 's Vigil is fucking HEAVY!!!!

FDD a band Im very very very fond of right now is Dekapitator...they only got two albums right now...fucking old school but modern! Love these guys right now...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2007)

i'm going to bed early but i will get to them all. thank you.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the kind of stuff I deal with all day long.....people wanting to hook there iPod/MP3 players up to their cars. They buy the part and can't figure it out (don't read the instructions) and they call me to ask why it isn't working...LOL. Hope you enjoy it FDD..they sure are alot better than CDs. 

The rock you guys are listening to is that headbanger boogie shit....for what it's worth, Seether is pretty good too.


----------

